# Windshield sunstrip



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

They deleted the blue sunstrip for 2013? Boo! 

I'd go to a local tint shop and see if they can make something. It should be $100 or so, I'd guess. I've also seen the DIY "sun strips" in the parts stores for $10 or so. Be careful applying those, as it's easy to get bubbles under the film.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

sciphi said:


> They deleted the blue sunstrip for 2013? Boo!
> 
> I'd go to a local tint shop and see if they can make something. It should be $100 or so, I'd guess. I've also seen the DIY "sun strips" in the parts stores for $10 or so. Be careful applying those, as it's easy to get bubbles under the film.


I don't know if it got removed, mine doesn't have it. When you do a "build and price" for an LT, it comes out under standard equipement / exterior.


Mirrors - dual power remote
Door count - 4 doors
Tinted windows - light
Antenna - integrated roof
*Sun visor strip
*
Body material - fully galvanized steel
Rear windshield type - fixed
Spare tire and wheel - compact, steel
Rear bumper - body-coloured
Windshield wipers - front - variable intermittent
Tires - front - P215/60SR16.0 BSW AS
Rear cargo door - trunk
Wheels - 16" steel
Mirrors, heated
Paint - clearcoat monotone
Front bumper - body-coloured
Grille trim - black w/chrome surround


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

sun strips shouldn't be that much (at tintshop) prob $30-50. If you were near me id be able to do it myself for just the cost of tint.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

The factory "installed" one is actually a dye applied on the windshield and is great as it is darker at the top and fades into the windshield. The DIY kits I found on ebay and auto stores have an even shade.

I guess matching the stock sun strip will be almost impossible unless I will order an entire windshield


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

the stock one will still show through fairly easy with a VLT % lighter than %5 (higher the #, lighter the tint)


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, I'd be asking what happened if my car didn't have one and it's listed on the window sticker. Maybe you can get a new windshield on GM's dime since their supplier didn't put the sunstrip onto yours?


----------



## dowens235 (Jan 5, 2013)

depending on where your from price dif down here in alabama is 20


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, it is not on the window sticker. I can see it under standard equipement when doing a "build and price".

I looked at a couple of 2012 and 2013 demos and they all had the solar strip windshield but it was not on the window sticker. It only says: Solar Ray tinted glass and mine has it too but no solar strip. Anyway, I chatted with GM Customer Care and they told me it is not standard and it needs to be added when placing an order. This is not what GM's "build and price" says. It is not a big deal but...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Huh. That's weird.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I looked at a window sticker that had the sun strip, a 2011. It is under interior features: sun strip and visor mirrors. Mine only says Front Visor Mirrors. I am looking at two window stickers, a 2011 LT and 2013 LT with similar packages. I think GM is right, we need to specifically ask for it when placing an order.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

so no 2013 cruzes comes with this sun strip unless the customer ask for it? Can any 2013 cruze owners confirm if your cruze does or does nor come with the windshield sun strip? Why should we have to ask to get something thats been standard on cars for a while now. More costs saving from gm/chevy?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

^ ?????


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

It should be standard, at least that's what I find on the internet. Although, on chevrolet.com build and price doesn't list it under standard equipement.

*Sun Visor Strip*

Here are two examples. It is part of confort and convenience features.

http://www.chevrolet.com/cruze-compact-car/exterior-pictures.html
2013 Chevrolet Cruze Specs, MPG & Fuel Economy - CarsDirect
New Chevrolet Cruze 2013
http://www.vanchevroletkc.com/new/C...et-Cruze-51d303b30a0a00020192ce93e61940a0.htm

My model name is 1PX69, 2013 2LT (with RS, Technology, Convenience packaged).

The RPO codes for a Cruze are (http://eogld.ecomm.gm.com/NASApp/do...=2012&regionID=1&divisionID=3&vehicleID=11503):

D6I Visors, driver and front passenger illuminated vanity mirrors 
DD8 Mirror, inside rearview auto-dimming 
DLV Visors, driver and front passenger vanity mirrors

I chatted with a GM rep and she said it is supposed to be installed "_your vehicle should have this strip. Have you let your dealership know about this?"
_


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I will ask my dealer tomorrow morning. I believe factory installed windshields had an integrated sun strip, it is a shaded glass and not a film applied on top of it.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

My 2011 LS has the blue strip, my buddies 2012 LT1 does not have it... strange.

both are Cruze's purchased in Toronto.


----------

